# Range-Ping



## zyclop (8. September 2005)

Kann mir jemand helfen ich muss einen Batch machen der eine gewisse ranche abpingt...ich darf keine software gebrauchen ich muss einen batch haben...kann mir den niemand helfen? ich habe noch nie in meinem leben einen batch geschrieben bitte helft mir.


----------

